# Internet Explorer stumm schalten



## cyborg-pc (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann man den Internet Explorer komplett stumm schalten? Also, dass er nie Sounds von einer website abspielt, auch nicht die darin aufgerufenen Java-applets/-scripts.
Ich habe zwar den Haken bei "Erweitert" > "Sounds in Webseiten wiedergeben" rausgenommen, trotzdem gibt es aber noch Internetseiten die irgendwelche Musik oder werbung abspielen... z.B. nachtschicht-limburg.de
Und das nervt...  
thx


----------



## Christopher Perrin (1. April 2006)

Die einzige möglichkeits diese Sounds aus deinem PC zu verbannen ist wohl Flash und Java zu blocken. Eine andere Möglichkeite sehe ich da nicht.

Mfg

Christopher


----------



## cyborg-pc (2. April 2006)

Hmm. Das ist ja dann eher nicht so schön.... Kann man den Flash-Player nicht irgendwo konfigurieren? Wenn ich den deaktiviere seh ich ja nur noch die Hälfte aller Seiten korrekt...


----------



## Maik (2. April 2006)

cyborg-pc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar den Haken bei "Erweitert" > "Sounds in Webseiten wiedergeben" rausgenommen, trotzdem gibt es aber noch Internetseiten die irgendwelche Musik oder werbung abspielen... z.B. nachtschicht-limburg.de
> Und das nervt...


Dann nimm die Lautsprecher vom Netz


----------



## Christopher Perrin (3. April 2006)

Es gibt in Flash keine Einsellungen zum deaktivieren des Sounds.

Sorry


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. April 2006)

Nimm Firefox mit Adblock und NoScript,dann is Ruhe ^^


----------



## cyborg-pc (3. April 2006)

Hmm, ich find den IE eigenltich ok, und will den behalten. Nur halt ohne Sounds... 
Und Lautsprecher vom Netz nehmen geht garnicht   sonst hör ich die Musik nicht mehr...
Es muss doch nen Weg geben den Sch*** IE zum schweigen zu bringen.


----------



## Maik (3. April 2006)

*offtopic* 

Wenn ich etwas SCH***** finde, dann distanziere ich mich davon auch konsequent


----------



## cyborg-pc (3. April 2006)

Ich finde den IE ja nicht SCH***. Will den ja behalten. War nur so aus Spaß gesagt.
Will nur die Sounds loswerden


----------



## Hektik (3. April 2006)

cyborg-pc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde den IE ja nicht SCH***. Will den ja behalten. War nur so aus Spaß gesagt.
> Will nur die Sounds loswerden



Eine Minute Google:

http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/sicherheit/a/IE_Grundeinstellungen


----------



## cyborg-pc (4. April 2006)

Hektik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Minute Google:
> 
> http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/sicherheit/a/IE_Grundeinstellungen



Hi,
da steht leider auch nur das, was ich bereits bemacht habe:


			
				cyborg-pc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar den Haken bei "Erweitert" > "Sounds in Webseiten wiedergeben" rausgenommen, trotzdem gibt es aber noch Internetseiten die irgendwelche Musik oder werbung abspielen... z.B. nachtschicht-limburg.de



Die Sounds von Flash-Seiten und Java-Applets sine immer noch da.


----------

